# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Злоба и ненависть разъедают душу, так ли это?

## Irina

*Злоба и ненависть разъедают душу, так ли это?
Хочу услышать ваше мнение по этому вопросу.
*

----------


## Irina

Я думаю, что гробят они нашу душу. Мы становимся раздражительными и злыми, срываемся по пустякам на людей и в ответ получаем то же. А это никогда не приводит ни к чему хорошему и положительному.

----------


## SDS

не знаю, не подвластен

----------


## Sanych

Наверное у злобы есть причины. Вот эти то причины и не дают жить спокойно.

----------


## Irina

> Наверное у злобы есть причины. Вот эти то причины и не дают жить спокойно.


Причины конечно есть. И если их не устранить, ест людей злоба поедом. Тут всё взаимосвязано и хуже всего то, что со временем злоба перерастает в ненависть, а ненависть затмевает не только душу, но и разум.

----------

